# E7 spotbeam maps



## Guest (Apr 25, 2002)

Are there any maps of the footprints for Echostars spotbeams on E7? I have seen some threads than mention coverages, but no link to a map. Maybe I missed it somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Spotbeam map for the satellites HERE

Most E7 discussion is going on in THIS THREAD in the General Dish Network forum.


----------

